# Find Shelley Conn Bandeau dress.



## Vanilla (11 Mar 2009)

Anyone else see Shelley Conn in this weeks episode of Mistresses? In one scene she was wearing a bandeau dress over a long sleeved T. If so, does anyone have any idea where to find it?


----------



## shesells (12 Mar 2009)

Have you tried  (as seen on screen)? They're usually the best for tracking down clothes from tv and films


----------



## Vanilla (13 Mar 2009)

shesells said:


> Have you tried  (as seen on screen)? They're usually the best for tracking down clothes from tv and films


 
Thanks shesells. I checked asos alright but nothing close enough. And worst still I deleted the episode on sky+ so now I don't have a reference.


----------



## carrielou (13 Mar 2009)

Have you tried www.gorgeouscouture.com.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Mar 2009)

Oooh. That dress isn't there, but thanks anyway! Nice link.


----------



## sam h (13 Mar 2009)

Heres a link to their website & a style section

Mistresses

You could always email them to findout.....the link has the name of the costume designer


----------



## Vanilla (14 Mar 2009)

Thanks sam h, doesn't seem to work though. Said 'not available in your area'.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Mar 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Thanks sam h, doesn't seem to work though. Said 'not available in your area'.



Sure they probably say to themselves what would a girl in The Kingdom be wantin' a dress like that for


----------



## Vanilla (15 Mar 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Sure they probably say to themselves what would a girl in The Kingdom be wantin' a dress like that for


 
And that'd be true at home on the farm where we tend to wear our oirish dancing costumes with wellies, but when we go out it's like an episode of 'Sex 'n the City'.


----------

